
Ask HN: What happens when a funded startup realises it can't succeed? - anovikov
..And still has a ton of funding left over in the bank?
======
smt88
Ethical companies seem to have either shut down and returned the money (giving
employees a few months of severance) or pivoted. Pivoting seems much more
common.

Some unethical companies just keep going until the money runs out. It's hard
to know who falls into this category from the outside, though.

------
aurizon
The board should go to the shareholders with a plan or ask for process to be
started to approve of a plan do go forward, which might mean give a pro-rated
portion back and go off in one or more new directions with the balance - if
any?

